# Beginner Fly Tying Kit



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Any recommendations/advice on what beginner fly tying kit to buy? I'm just starting out and I have no experience in tying flys what so ever!


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Any recommendations/advice on what beginner fly tying kit to buy? I'm just starting out and I have no experience in tying flys what so ever!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

I bought a beginners fly tying kit in a box like that you could fold up and take with you to different places. Had scissors, whip finisher, hackle pliers, bobbin, threader, and couple other things! I was great for a year. I realized I really enjoyed tying flys and jigs & the next year I upgraded. 

I think it was $25-35? Check your local fly shop or tackle store. Those local shops and YouTube will be your greatest assets when you are trying to learn patterns


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

SelfTaught's advice is 100% correct. If you enjoy tying after your original efforts you will want better tools and material s than those that come with a beginners kit. i Have for 65 years and am no longer able to do decent tying and will be selling my tools and materials in the near future. Keep this in mind should you decide that tying is something you want to pursure on an ever learning basis.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

If you're not far from Chagrin Falls, stop in Chagrin River Outfitters. These guys have everything you need, and are very knowledgeable, and friendly. They have tying classes from time to time to help you learn, and progress. Support your local fly shops.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Don't buy kits. You'll have a bunch of stuff you'll never use.


----------



## P.A.T. (Oct 12, 2014)

If you are sure, then go to backpackers shop in Avon or chagrin river outfitters. If you aren't sure if you will be doing it long term buy $60 kit at gander mountain.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

My recommendation would be to start out with a beginner kit, like this one from *Cabelas*. If you like tying, you can always upgrade the vise later. I recommend against buying a materials kit, however. Purchase the materials to make one or two different flies to learn with - simple flies, yet productive, like the Elk Hair Caddis or a wooly bugger. The olive elk hair caddis fly, to start, would require some size 12 hooks, hackle, elk hair, dubbing, head cement, and thread. Then, find a video online like *THIS* and set up camp to tie the fly in front of your computer.

My reason for not buying the materials kit is that you will almost always be paying for materials that you will never use. If you only buy what you need for each fly, in time, after buying more materials, you will be able to make other flies with what you have accumulated.


----------



## Jim Paden (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd find a local fly tier and get some tips, get to know the tools and materials. Buy good quality tools and materials. If you don't know a local tier then check with a fly shop, many of them offer tying classes that will jump start your tying. Most fly tiers are happy to introduce a new person to the craft. Like *sbreech* mentioned in the first reply, think about what you fish for and then the patterns commonly used for that type of fishing. Start off with an easy pattern and then expand your skills. Think about sharing your location and what you fish for so someone can offer some local knowledge. Fishing for trout, bass and saltwater are three different games, a tier will have very different set of materials but mostly the same tool set. 
Tying is a great lifelong hobby that keeps you connected to the fishing sport year round.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

My first kit was also the Cabela's kit. I got a materials kit only, but thats because I already had a vise and I just bought the tools separately. I'm a proponent of getting the materials kit because it gave me a lot of different things to try. Seeing how certain materials "act" on a hook, with thread, with other materials, etc. was beneficial to me starting out personally. Check eBay too...you can find people selling large "lots" of materials for much less than if you bought them all in a store.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the advice so far!


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you to everyone for the advice!


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

I bought a beginners fly tying kit from Cabelas a few years ago, and it's perfect for me. I don't tie anything extravagant, just egg flies, jigs, sucker spawn, crystal meth, etc... It cost about $50. If you are going to tie more intricate patterns, you should probably upgrade from the beginners kit.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I would buy the cheapest basic package that have the basic vise,bobbin,whip then go to chuckanddebs.com and order material you will actually use. Lot of stuff in those kits you wont use except the hardwarw


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

What's a local fly shop? 


Im following this thread because I also want to get a basic kit for my son. I bought him a fly fishing set up from the Walmart for his birthday and now he wants to start tying.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Westside - Central Basin Bait and Tackle in Vermilion. Joe is the owner. 
Westside - Back Packers Shop in Sheffield, awesome resource for fly fishing. 
East side - Chargin river outfitters


----------

